# cheapest provider for ringing australia



## partnership (6 Oct 2013)

What is the best way for phoning mobiles in Australia.  I know that Viber, whats app and all those applications are good but then the person in Australia has to be on the internet too.

I see Vodafone do a top up which includes international minutes.  Any other deals out there?


----------



## gipimann (6 Oct 2013)

Tesco mobile offers calls to Australian mobiles for 12c per minute  

Skype pay as you go costs 20c per minute (you use your PC/Laptop, buy Skype credit and phone the mobile no as normal).

Not sure how they compare with other providers, just two I thought of.

Edit: Just spotted monthly subscriptions on Skype that might be of interest too - 60 mins to Australian landlines/mobiles for €3.99 pm or 120 mins for €7.99 pm


----------



## partnership (6 Oct 2013)

Thanks gipimann will check out the Skype one.  Am tied to meteor at present and they charge 15c a minute.  Vodafone have a good deal with their red package but can't move so looking at other options.


----------



## Subtitle (7 Oct 2013)

I use this:
[broken link removed]
 Once you register you get a (credit type) card in the post and all you need to do is top up in your local post office with the card. I use it with my land line to make calls to Australia and Europe and you would be surprised how long a 10 or 20 euro top up lasts.


----------

